# East Anglians?



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Just wondered really. Anybody from Norfolk, Suffolk, Essex or Cambridgeshire? 

Edit: Ugh me and my 'special' sense of humour. Deleted! 

I'm proud to be East Anglian! I'm from Ipswich btw! And I'm not ashamed of that at all. Seriously anybody from round these parts?


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi tutliputli

Lol I edited the OP to try and encourage people to own up. I think we're the only 2 from anywhere other than Essex. I've only ever seen people from Essex otherwise. 

Btw if anybody's near Ipswich a nice local therapist runs a social phobia/shyness CBT group which is totally free, if you're looking for cheap group treatment and are sick of NHS waiting lists I can pass on details. 

You'd only have to pay for the travel to Ipswich, no other charges. Of course, I was too scared to do group therapy at the time, turned up drunk and quit after a while but I thought I'd pass the information on in case anybody's a bit more prepared for a challenge than me. 

It did seem pretty well organised. Not that I'm spamming or shamelessly plugging anything... Mods are free to delete this if I am.


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, 

I live in Norfolk, though not orginally from there only moved to Norfolk 3 years ago. 

I haven't been able to find any support groups in Norfolk specifially for SA yet only one for Anxeity in general which I don't think is going to help. 

Could you please pass on the details of the therapist in Ipswich who runs the CBT group and when they meet. I think it's slightly too far away but anyway.


----------

